# Going back to the UK for 6 months....



## MattPackwood (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi,

My employer has offered me an oppurtunity to go back to the UK for 6 months (I was born and grew up there). I was wondering if someone could point me in the direction of what happens with NHS coverage? I and my son have UK passports (my wife has dual Canadian and US) but there are two situations: 

I have had Tyroid cancer and have to take medication (I am checking to see if my US doctor / pharmacy can provide me with the required pills but if they have an issue I wanted to see when I would be eligable to get something through the NHS).

Secondly my son is in special education, does anyone know if / what / when he might get NHS or other services (and if not NHS through who)?

Matt


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Since you're not moving the the UK permanently, I don't think you're entitled to NHS services for free. I would check with your employer and try to get private coverage for your temporary assignment. What visa is your wife entering the UK on?


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

NHS is just for people who are settled here. Even UK citizens who haven't been in the UK for several years and have returned aren't necessarily entitled to use the NHS.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

MattPackwood said:


> Hi,
> 
> My employer has offered me an oppurtunity to go back to the UK for 6 months (I was born and grew up there). I was wondering if someone could point me in the direction of what happens with NHS coverage? I and my son have UK passports (my wife has dual Canadian and US) but there are two situations:
> 
> ...


As visitors to the UK you, your wife and children are not eligible for the NHS - apart from emergency treatment.

You current pre-condition will not be covered so you would need to have sufficient medication for your trip.

I would suggest you get full travel insurance with medical cover, or your employer provides cover for you.

As visitors one would not expect the children to attend school.


----------



## MattPackwood (Nov 6, 2011)

nyclon said:


> Since you're not moving the the UK permanently, I don't think you're entitled to NHS services for free. I would check with your employer and try to get private coverage for your temporary assignment. What visa is your wife entering the UK on?


I understood that my wife could visit the UK for 6 months as a visitor without a visa? That is what the UKBA website seems to be telling me....


----------



## MattPackwood (Nov 6, 2011)

Guys,

I am confused, I read the following section of

Citizens Advice - NHS charges for people from abroad

_•have come to the UK to work, either as an employee or self-employed person. In England and Wales, if you are employed, your employer's main place of business must be in the UK or be registered in the UK. This could be, for example, a branch of an overseas company. If you are self-employed your main place of business must be in the UK_

I will be working for the UK branch of my company (hopefully) so it looks to me that the residency requirement is waved....

Any thoughts?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

MattPackwood said:


> I understood that my wife could visit the UK for 6 months as a visitor without a visa? That is what the UKBA website seems to be telling me....


Your wife is not entitled to use the NHS on a visit visa other than emergency treatment administered in an emergency room.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Use of the NHS is based on permanent residency i.e the UK is you home and is your tax base and is where you live for the better part of each year.

This is not the case with you - you live somewhere else and are only returning to the UK for 6 months - seconded by your employer.

Presumably you will still have your home elsewhere and your taxes etc will be deducted at source elsewhere - if this is not the case then perhaps the situation is different.

However this is all probably a moot point since if you and your son have British passports (and accents) you will probably get away with using the NHS, unless, as one reads, the surgery/hospital asks the question as to your residency.

Your wife definitely is not eligible to use the NHS being a Canadian citizen visiting the UK.


----------



## MattPackwood (Nov 6, 2011)

I did some digging and found info on the NHS and CAB websites that seems to imply that the situation is not so clear cut.....

http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/engla...osts_e/nhs_charges_for_people_from_abroad.htm

In the section: Who can receive all NHS hospital treatment free of charge

Third bullet point.....

Matt


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

You can not use the NHS if you're not settled or settling here. Pretty much everything else is medical tourism and it is morally wrong and usually not tolerated by the NHS.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Ask your employer to cover you and your family with Private Medical insurance, that way you will get your medication, as long as the medication is approved for use in the UK.
I was Uk citizen for 50-odd years, having worked 44 of them in the NHS, when I went to live in HK for a few years, after 2 years out of the UK I was not entitled to NHS care, I was covered privately though.
As for your child needing specialist education, it is difficult sometimes for even a long term Uk citizens child to get into one of these schools, there is sometimes a waiting list, so for a 'short term' visit I doubt whether you would have much luck there.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

MattPackwood said:


> I did some digging and found info on the NHS and CAB websites that seems to imply that the situation is not so clear cut.....
> 
> Citizens Advice - NHS charges for people from abroad
> 
> ...



You are not reading two very important points in the first paragraph of the section "Who can receive all NHS hospital treatment free of charge" 

You can get free NHS hospital treatment *if you are lawfully entitled to be in the UK and usually live here. This is called being ordinarily resident.*

You do not usually live in the UK so you are not ordinarily resident.

Unless I have mistaken your position, you say that your company is willing to transfer you to the UK for a 6 month secondment (project based). Presuming this is the case then I would suppose you are getting some form of compensation for this temporary move. 

Presumably for such a short time you are not giving up you permanent residence (Canada/US?) and so the company will be providing accommodation/expenses towards your stay in the UK. One would not assume you are going to be out of pocket to accomplish this project. 

Health Insurance should be part of this package since, as a non resident, you nor your family are eligible for the NHS.

Put it another way, in the case of your wife, unless there is a visa involved in this move and your wife comes under the visa as a dependent, she will enter the UK as a visitor. This will be stamped in her passport - she will definitely not be eligible for the NHS.


----------



## MattPackwood (Nov 6, 2011)

All,

To add to the discussion, try....

Advice for overseas visitors - The NHS in England - NHS Choices

Section "Exemption category: exempt from all NHS hospital treatment charges "

Read the bullet point "Anyone who is working in the UK for a UK-based employer or who is self-employed in the UK. This does not include people looking for work"

I agree with the idea that Medical Tourism is wrong but my reading of this is that if I am working for the UK division of my employer, on their payroll I am covered by the NHS.... Am I missing something, I am just reading the information.....?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

MattPackwood said:


> All,
> 
> To add to the discussion, try....
> 
> ...


Please confirm whether you will be on the UK payroll paying UK taxes? 

Even if you are this will not cover your wife who needs a visa to LIVE in the UK, otherwise she is a visitor and does not qualify for the NHS.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Basically, all those who are on a work visa or other types of long-stay visas, who become ordinarily resident in UK, are covered by NHS. If you or your partner aren't in work, there is restriction on free hospital care, but treatment at GP surgery should be free. 
Visitors, including business visitors, who are only staying in UK temporarily, are only covered for emergency treatment given at A&E (but not subsequent in-patient care, operations etc), and they should arrive with travel insurance with full medical cover.


----------



## MattPackwood (Nov 6, 2011)

Current plan is I will be on UK payroll, as for taxes I would probably pay PAYE and then be addressed at end of year with other countries....


----------

